# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Γκρί λούγαρο.

## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

ειναι μια μεταλλαξη ,εχει και δαχτυλιδακι (ελπιζω κανονικου μεγεθους και κλειστου τυπου ) οποτε αξιζει σαν ενημερωση να το εγκρινουμε

Οδυσσεα το βρηκες τυχαια στο δικτυο ή ειναι καποιου γνωστου σου ;

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα!! Είναι πανέμορφο!!!! Κωστα,....δεν παίζεσαι φιλε!!!!!  ::

----------


## orion

κουκλί

----------


## xarhs

πολλυ τρομερη μεταλλαξη............. εγω εχω συνηθησει το κλασικο χρωμα , και αυτο το γκρι ειναι φοβερο........!!!!! σε ευχαριστουμε κωστα

----------


## vag21

θα μας τρελανεις ρε κωστα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτο ειναι γονιμο υβριδιο R1, 
υβριδιο f1(λουγαρο Χ καναρινι μαυρο κυριαρχο) χ λουγαρο

----------

